# Thought I'd give this a shot...critique Molly



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I have no idea how to properly stack Molly, but happened to get a picture of her after she stacked herself naturally on a picnic table. So I thought, what the heck, post it and see if anyone had any comments on my girl








Here she is self stacked








I thought this was a decent head shot that I thought I'd post too.









So, lay it on us....what cha think??


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I think she is absolutely gorgeous!!

Sorry, not technical I know but straight from my heart! I have always admired her beauty


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Annikas MomI think she is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Sorry, not technical I know but straight from my heart! I have always admired her beauty


Awww....thanks







Molly says thank you too


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Molly is a pretty pretty girl!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

There is the pretty girl!!!! I think she is very pretty indeed, don't know anything about her conformation..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

those train tracks aren't in use are they? i like the self stack. Molly is cute.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthose train tracks aren't in use are they? i


no


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had any thoughts on Molly's conformation







Thanks


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

another bump.....no comments on my girl


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay, i'm gonna give this a stab. keep in mind that i bear no qualifications and am just giving my personal opinion









first i think she looks extremely fit and of appropriate size for a female. nice topline, nice feminine head and great ear set... love the short neat coat, however her color (pigment?) could be better imo as well as feet (her front feet look a little long rather than tight and compact) last but not least (please excuse lack of accurate terminology) the tummy area looks a bit high. i like it personally, but for a gsd, it looks a little borderline greyhoundish...

ps. lots of impressive letters behind her name for just 3yrs old.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the critique







I agree that her pigment could be better. Her saddle is very faded and I like the looks of a nice dark saddle.
I try to keep her fit since she is an agility dog









Thanks again for your thoughts!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

bumping again


----------

